# Psyclone Mods. Hadaly vs. Kryten



## Petrus (27/2/17)

Good Morning Guys.

Atty time again. I am very familiar with the Hadaly, IMO a good atty. Only con for me is the occasional oversquonking. Now for the battle and your inputs.

Hadaly vs. Kryten.

Let the games begin......GO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Spoke to the guys at sir vape last week @Petrus as I was in the split mind

Kryten is dual coils and needs high watts for flavour to come out so for sqounking a 75 watt regulated will not cut it. On a mech I think the voltage drop is gonna be a problem

I also feel the smaller form of the hadaly will give superior flavour

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/17)

I have to say I prefer single coils and the Hadaly really works as a flavour squonking atty for me. It's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (27/2/17)

Kryten = clouds
Hadaly = flavour

Simple really

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## umzungu (27/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I prefer single coils and the Hadaly really works as a flavour squonking atty for me. It's a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 86360


Hi Rob,

What drip tip do you have there? I'm not enjoying the stock drip tip on the hadaly and that looks great!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> What drip tip do you have there? I'm not enjoying the stock drip tip on the hadaly and that looks great!



@umzungu it's another one of those impossible to get vape goodies... it's the Whistle Tip from The Attysmith in the UK. I must say I'm not a huge fan of the Whistle Tip and prefer the round tips. I also never use stock drip tips and pretty much replace them with a @hands or White Owl Mods Drip tip from Poland.

Here is my Shadow, Hadaly combo with a @hands drip tip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## umzungu (27/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @umzungu it's another one of those impossible to get vape goodies... it's the Whistle Tip from The Attysmith in the UK. I must say I'm not a huge fan of the Whistle Tip and prefer the round tips. I also never use stock drip tips and pretty much replace them with a @hands or White Owl Mods Drip tip from Poland.
> 
> Here is my Shadow, Hadaly combo with a @hands drip tip.
> View attachment 86373
> View attachment 86374


Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Thanks!



The web site for the Whistle Tips.
http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (27/2/17)

Flat statements, but they are my rock solid opinion of the 2 of each I have...
Over squonking is operator error and/or build error.
Both the Hadaly and the Kryten ARE flavor atty's.
It doesn't matter whether either are on a regulated mod or a mech mod, whether dripping or squonking them with the right builds for the joose they are running on that mod. With that done flavor concentrated clouds can be had on either mod with either atty.
IOW power is subjective in that both of these RDA's will perform quite well in a wide variety of power ranges from low to high with the right builds.
That's all folks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (4/3/17)

*Squonking Hadaly's vs Kryten's
*
After some time using both on my Reos, I greatly prefer squonking the Kryten's over the Hadaly's on them. Mainly because The Kryten's have an ample sized squonk pin joose hole that far surpasses the smaller one's in the Hadaly's. There is not really enough extra "meat" to enlarge their pins joose hole either. I currently have the other Kryten on a so called HE TC mod, but suspect it will find it's way to one of my other Reos for it's main duty. 

Something to take into account maybe if you are on the fence about which of these Psyclone Mods toppers you might want to buy if the intent includes wanting to squonk them.

In the wee hours tonight my rotation is three Reos only. After the TC mod run just using all Reos again for a change is vaping bliss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (4/3/17)

Spydro said:


> *Squonking Hadaly's vs Kryten's
> *
> After some time using both on my Reos, I greatly prefer squonking the Kryten's over the Hadaly's on them. Mainly because The Kryten's have an ample sized squonk pin joose hole that far surpasses the smaller one's in the Hadaly's. There is not really enough extra "meat" to enlarge their pins joose hole either. I currently have the other Kryten on a so called HE TC mod, but suspect it will find it's way to one of my other Reos for it's main duty.
> 
> ...


@Spydro, I think I am going to settle for a Kryten for my new squonker, which is a mech. What build would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Spydro (4/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @Spydro, I think I am going to settle for a Kryten for my new squonker, which is a mech. What build would you recommend? Thanks.



I don't recommend builds to folks because as everybody should know everything in vaping is subjective, with an endless list of variables that affects what will be the right build for the particular list of variables being used grouped together that determines what the right build would be. It's not too hard to do when you have earned a personal data base where you know your gear thoroughly, know your liquids thoroughly and know exactly what you want from them that will teach you how to get it, and how to first best guess new to you gear, liquids, etc as well to get your personal perfect vapes.


----------



## Spydro (6/3/17)

I've got more Kryten's & accessories for them coming for more of my Reos... so the great little Hadaly's will be taking up residence on TC Mods again for dripping duty. Will probably put them on 2 of my Pico's where they'll shine much brighter for my uses. 

Love it when a plan comes together after a minor false start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

